# T.v.



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

All these threads about TV shows I've never heard of or seen got me thinking. How much TV do you watch?

This is a MULTIPLE choice question.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I wanted to vote twice: My actual time, and my admission that watching TV is a waste of time!

WM


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*I use my TV too much right now....*

~ I confess right now it's me & my 2 1/2 year old boy home all day and so between "The Outdoor Channel" & kid shows we get alot of use out of our dish these days. The older he gets the more we'll go & do..... until he starts school and THEN I'm home free & it's ALL MY TIME ... :smt026


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Since they came out with CD's like Tombstone,Outlaw Jose Wales, and anything with the Duke in it. I haven't got a whole lot of use for all bias junk on there. I can't get the Outdoor channel and nobody carries Sprint car racing so there's not a lot I care about. Watch NASCAR that's about it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2006)

Well I work most of the day and then spand time with my son so I guess I only watch about 1-2 hours of TV a day.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

actually listen to Fox News and OLN while checking bosrds and emails


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Well I usually get up at 7am and half watch a few hours while I have my online time. 

Leave for work at 10

Get back around 7.30 and do some more online till my girlfriend gets home at 9, then we usually watch TV and make dinner or watch a movie.

I would go without TV before I would internet! :smt1099


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

-gunut-;30257
I would go without TV before I would internet! :smt1099[/QUOTE said:


> ~ I would have to agree to that..... :smt023


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

For me it really depends on the day. If I am at home at least one tv is on but that doesn't mean I am watching it I just need the background noise. I usuall have it on Fox News. Other days I put in a good 12 hour tv workout.:watching:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Good thing the poll wasn’t about how much time I spend online. It would be embarrassingly high for me.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

There's never anything worth watching on. Therefore I don't watch except for occasional FoxNews.


----------

